# Nintendo Cracking Down on DS Rom Sites



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Reader Miguel emailed me to let me know that multiple sites around the web that are well-known for DS ROMs have been shut down. I've done some research, and checked out a few links that I was sent, and there have indeed been a lot of closures. It looks like Nintendo is really taking the next step in protecting their properties, as well as third party developers.



News Source: GoNintendo

This is not going to end well...


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rom sites are shady anyways.

Private Servers ftw


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 25, 2009)

We are Hydra. You cut one of our heads, two more will come back in it's place. you will not silence us!


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 25, 2009)

usenet? Torrents? They can try an fight piracy but wont ever win.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 25, 2009)

as one goes down, more will come to replace it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> usenet? Torrents? They can try an fight piracy but wont ever win.



No one can other than your internet service provider, who wouldn't anyway to avoid you dropping their service.

Well, as of today, the ROM site I use is still up and running like a well oiled machine. So no panic here. Plus if one ROM site goes down, odds are another one will pop up. It's like a never ending game of Whack-a-Mole.


----------



## Law (Aug 25, 2009)

both of my regulars are still up.


----------



## Fat D (Aug 25, 2009)

I repeat my comment from there, none of the sites I know have been taken down except for one which has been dead for ages.


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talking about that, there's a big news stroy in the UK today about goverment wanting isp's to cut off anyone caught file sharing.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 25, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There really needs to be an ISP that would allow unlimited file sharing and downloading of games, movies, music, and software however, it would be premium cost like $100-$200 a month.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Technik (Aug 25, 2009)

My one regular still works. Why dont they just bribe big ones or something since their stealing profits in the first place. It will be effective and they will get their money back fast.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 25, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I heard about that in the news. Hopefully TalkTalk will be kind enough to leave me alone...


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 25, 2009)

*checks my regulars*

Nope, they're all still here.


----------



## Celice (Aug 25, 2009)

I check here or another site to see when there's a release of something, then I grab a torrent upload of said thing, as I usually can download it faster that way than through a site.

:/


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Talking about that, there's a big news stroy in the UK today about goverment wanting isp's to cut off anyone caught file sharing.


If that ever happens that'll be in 2012...and chances are we'll have a different government, we'll definitely have someone else in charge and even then the EU are against it because its against human rights to ban people from using the internet.


----------



## m3rox (Aug 25, 2009)

I see this as nothing more than fear mongering.  I highly doubt Nintendo is doing anything at all.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

This will just be another failed attempt, like they did with the flashcarts.

It's not even that important to post this news. Nothing will happen.

Sites here and there MIGHT close, but it's probably due to lack of releases. I know lots of sites that haven't updated any games in a long time. Some sites don't even have release numbers 1300+ uploaded yet.

Ah well, like others have said, more and more sites will be mirrored of popular sites. So there's no need to worry.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2009)

As long as my main one isn't shut down, I'm fine.  Though...can Nintendo legally make them give up IP addresses that download the ROMs?


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe they should do what Sony did to PSP every week a new update for no reason...  Just to block the flashcarts.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 25, 2009)

i dnt really go to a variety of rom webs
i go to a specific one and i go to the best one
as long as thats running im happy


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 25, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Maybe they should do what Sony did to PSP every week a new update for no reason...  Just to block the flashcarts.



Already happened with the DSi however it's partially cracked.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> i dnt really go to a variety of rom webs
> i go to a specific one and i go to the best one
> as long as thats running im happy



Amen to that!


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 26, 2009)

I meant N has to make a new update every week.  Not ever 2-3 months.


----------



## Hero-Link (Aug 26, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> There really needs to be an ISP that would allow unlimited file sharing and downloading of games, movies, music, and software however, it would be premium cost like $100-$200 a month.




what? most ISP here in Portugal nowadays do that... and we have high prices, compared to some countries in Europe...(100 MB/s for about 60€, unlimited, 20MB/s for 30€, all unlimited traffic).


----------



## Rayder (Aug 26, 2009)

Meh...my 3 main sites I use are all still up, but I didn't check the other 12 ( LOL! ) sites in my list......they're just backups and are usually far behind in releases anyway.

Actually, let me check my 12 other sites......

...heh, ALL of them are still there.  Whatever sites they took down weren't any that I use.

But then again, they probably just sent out the C&D letters today, so it may take a day or two for sites to respond to the warning.

I guess all the supposed attacks on ROM sites might be because Ninty's got a searing case of red-ass from how fast the DSi's 1.4 firmware was worked around, and the millions of DSlite/phat's that will NEVER be stopped.  Because you KNOW they blame the lack of sales of their shovelware on piracy.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

luckily my main site is aswell
nintendo can't win.
we have torrents. we have usenets. we have downloads. and we have the technology...


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 26, 2009)

Meh if I cant download games from the internet I will just start shoplifting them!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For downloading pirated content yes it's against human rights, but some terrible people need to be banned from the using the internet (I think you all know what kind of people I speak of).


----------



## eltrut (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine's still up, although I do mainly use homebrew now, some pretty addictive ones out there (Triple Triad, I'm looking at you!)


----------



## FlatFrogger (Aug 26, 2009)

Nintendo don't send the emails out the ESA does.

Fear mongering at best.

As for the UK Gov they're a load of shit, road to 1984 here we come.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 26, 2009)

rom sites are so yesterday, torrents FTW!!

seriouslly, who uses rom sites these days?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm sure alot more people uses Rom Sites over Torrents.


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay, I just checked 6 of the most known Rom-Sites on the Net... They're still up, so I really don't know what they have shut down.


----------



## Langin (Aug 26, 2009)

I know theve putted down sites from the same owner( I know him from msn) all those sites where looking different but they where really from the same owner!!!!!!!(my regular workz)


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 26, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> both of my regulars are still up.



Same, wonder for how long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meh there are always torrents.


----------



## imz (Aug 26, 2009)

Rom sites are a lot easier and quicker for me, however if they close down I'll be willing to switch to torrents


----------



## moodswinger (Aug 26, 2009)

I've checked and the only site closed is the first one when you search on google. "Goodby!"


----------



## anaxs (Aug 26, 2009)

well my main one is still up 
it starts with an "r" and ends with an "n"
and i know for a fact that thats the most popular web and alot of people go to it


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Aug 26, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not really true, i pay 45 Euros to Zon Net Cabo and have Free House phone, 100 MB Internet, and also Cable TV with HD..


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 26, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> well my main one is still up
> it starts with an "r" and ends with an "n"
> and i know for a fact that thats the most popular web and alot of people go to it



Lmao I use the same one its the best one there is.  It has not only DS roms but all other system games too.


----------



## Santee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nintendo fighting technology well see how good they fare agianst the robots in the coming years.


----------



## Law (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> rom sites are so yesterday, torrents FTW!!
> 
> seriouslly, who uses rom sites these days?



Are you seriously trying to say that torrents are better than direct downloads?


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 26, 2009)

lolz i would rather have a direct download then a torrent.Then again, its just my opinion...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> rom sites are so yesterday, torrents FTW!!
> 
> seriouslly, who uses rom sites these days?
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree here.  I didn't know people actually used a torrent for something as simple as a ROM.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 26, 2009)

i am from yesterday but my sources would usually have the games 1-2 hours before scene release or maybe 1 hour right after the scene release

torrent? i never have any luck because it test my GOOGLE skills which i suck
ya.. even i can find a torrent for it! it usually take hours to download 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the speed sucks


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL It's the best time for me to do a second attempt on downloading all DS ROMs (yes I did it before when it was only 2000 of them) but this time I'll only DL the ones worth playing.

I only have one regular left in my arsenal. Guess I'll hunt down the new ones and the ones I don't know yet.

I hope I get to DL Pokemon HeartGold before I run out of sites to look for.


----------



## Dwight (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> rom sites are so yesterday, torrents FTW!!
> 
> seriouslly, who uses rom sites these days?


Rom sites are much faster (for me) than torrents are.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 26, 2009)

Dwight said:
			
		

> Chris_Skylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, and much more organized and reliable for me.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 26, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Dwight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree.  The one I use is almost always up to date.  Not saying it though, lest Ninty get their greasy paws on it.


----------



## Zantom07 (Aug 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also agree. I bet you torrent using people will get the same amount of games over night that I can get in 20 minutes. I also have the torrent site starting with a "r" and ending with a "n".


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 28, 2009)

It's just stupid, take down rom sites and people will replace it with several in order to supply demand. Then there's also torrents and IRC networks that offer roms...Nintendo can't win.


----------



## injected11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nintendo makes millions upon millions of dollars a year. I'm pretty sure Nintendo "wins". Their attempt to stop piracy is just an effort to increase that "win" margin.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 28, 2009)

I didn't mean it like that, I meant that no matter what nintendo does there will always be people who are going to pirate their games.


----------



## funem (Aug 28, 2009)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> jaxxster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stupidy they said if you file share from certain sites, but not what you were sharing. Some people use torrent sites to get Linux install media from. There are also Fan movies available from the same sites. Now it will be interesting if they start baning users for downloading and sharing copyright free media... the crap will hit the fan then and there will be a lot of egg on faces.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 28, 2009)

My favorite has gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I've had to sign up to one just to get a decent DL speed,


----------



## Zantom07 (Aug 28, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can't also forget Video game remixes and legitimate programs where people don't have enough bandwith.
Maybe they will come round our houses and run some "hi-tech" scanner for krackz romz and serialz


----------



## Rogue Trader (Aug 28, 2009)

Fear-mongering at its best- they can't win- one dies another one will pop up.

Also, the UK govt. thing- it's not like they need to be even MORE unpopular.....


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 28, 2009)

I think someone needs to make a list of the ones that have gone down


----------



## moodswinger (Aug 29, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I think someone needs to make a list of the ones that have gone down



For what purpose?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 29, 2009)

actually if u buy a game, u buy the right to the game or product totally without restrictions
it was done before and now again, sites closed down but opened up again (many if not all)


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 29, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> actually if u buy a game, u buy the right to the game or product totally without restrictions
> it was done before and now again, sites closed down but opened up again (many if not all)



According to Nintendo's copyright's and legal information, you *cannot* pwm backups or archive copies of games.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 29, 2009)

Zantom07 said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have not used my DS for a few weeks though lol


----------



## Kingsryan (Sep 12, 2009)

AHHHHH its the end of the world. Rom websites are going down. well at least -snip- hasn't gone down its my regular rom download site.


----------



## GenesisX (Sep 12, 2009)

Kingsryan said:
			
		

> AHHHHH its the end of the world. Rom websites are going down. well at least -snip- hasn't gone down its my regular rom download site.


1. this is a mildly old topic(2 weeks ago)
2. Don't Spam
3. No providing a rom website 

kthx


----------



## nutella (Sep 12, 2009)

Kingsryan said:
			
		

> AHHHHH its the end of the world. Rom websites are going down. well at least *snip* hasn't gone down its my regular rom download site.


wow, don't say taht...


----------

